
Ask HN: How did you overcame fear? - saadalem
As someone who thinks I don&#x27;t fear anything, sometimes when I pass through an event, I&#x27;m very scared. E.g I&#x27;m surrounded by 9 dogs, someone want to agress me etc..
======
downerending
You could try progressive exposure. For example, if you're afraid of heights,
stand on the first step of a ladder until you're comfortable. Then later the
second step, etc.

Alternatively, you may find that being acutely suicidal removes a lot of your
normal fears. Not recommended, obviously.

~~~
saadalem
I already tested out the first step . e.g : I can go one per one until it's
normal but when it comes to the top, I have this feeling of fear.

For the second step, I also tested it even if I had physical injuries from it,
I'm always scared when the same moment happens another time..

~~~
downerending
I'd say keep practicing, regularly. And accept that some fear is perfectly
normal--it keeps you alert to dangers.

Could also look at NLP, which has some visualization exercises to deal with
fear, IIRC.

